# ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*معجزة الهرم الأكبر"







مامن شخص تقع عينه علي الهرم الأكبر للمرة الأولي إلا ويتسمر في مكانة ويرفع رأسة لأعلي يجيل بصره في البناء الشاهق مطلقا عبارة تعجب : ما شاء الله , ياه , أو لالالا , مما ميا ! , أو غير ذلك حسب لغته و ثقافته ..... !!
فذاك الهرم هو المبني الوحيد الباق من عجائب الدنيا السبع القديمة , و هذا ما يدل بالتأكيد علي أنه الأعظم علي الاطلاق بينها... فقد بقي ذلك الهرم شامخا يتحدي الزمن ويسخر من علوم عصرنا المتطورة بقي الهرم هو الشغل الشاغل - عبر العصور المختلفة - لعلماء الآثار و المعماريين الذين لم يستطيعوا التوصل حتي الآن لكيفية بنائه ! , بقي الهرم الأكبر لغزا محيرا لعلماء الفيزياء و الجيولوجيا و الفلك و حتي علماء الأحياء بما ينضح به من أسرار كل يوم....!!

و فيما يلي سأقوم بعرض بعض جوانب معجزة الهرم لنستوعب و لنفهم أكثر مدي الإعجاز في بناء الهرم :
أولا: وصف الهرم الأكبر :

@ارتفاعة 147 م .
@طول ضلع قاعدته المربعة 228 م .
@أي أنه يشغل مساحة 13 فدان .
@وحجمة الكلي 2.5 مليون متر مكعب.
@عدد أحجارة 23 مليون حجر .
@متوسط وزن كل حجر من 2.5 إلي 8 مليون طن , يصل وزن بعض أحجارة إلي 50طن.
@يقدر الوزن الكلي للهرم بــ 6 مليون طن.
@و قد كان مكسوا بالحجر الجيري الأبيض و لكن كسوته زالت تماما الآن , و أصبح ارتفاعة الحالي 137 م .
@ حتي الآن لم يتم الكشف عن الهرم الأكبر من جميع جهاته , ولا زالت المعابد الملحقة به - و التي كانت ملحقة بكل الأهرامات الأخري - مطمورة تحت الرمال.
@حجرة دفن الملك خوفو بالهرم الأكبر يبلغ طولها 10.4 متر وعرضها 5.2 متر وارتفاعها 5.8 متر . أما سقف الحجرة فهو قطعة واحدة من الجرانيت الخالص وزنها 50 طن. 
ثانيا : كيف بني الفراعنة الهرم؟ :
لدي مقالة بقلم د. أسامة السعاوي -و هو من أحد الباحثين الذين وضعوا النظريات حول بناء الهرم- يشرح فيها نظريته الخاصه عن كيفية بناء الهرم و يتحدث عن النظريات الأخري ويوضح الصعوبات التي واجهته في نشر نظريته للرأي العام...و لكنني سأعرض ملخصا بأسلوبي عن كيفية بناء الهرم , ثم أضع مقالة الدكتور أسامة...

[1] مرحلة التصميم و الإعداد :

لا بد و أن الفراعنة كانوا متقدمين جدا في فنون المعمار و من المؤكد أنهم كانوا يفوقوننا في هذة العلوم , فقد فكر بعض الباحثين في امكانية بناء هرم كهرم خوفو بإمكانيات عصرنا الحالية فوجدوا أنه سيتكلف 7.5 مليون دولار , و سيكون من الصعب جدا بناءه بنفس دقة هرم خوفو و نفس ضبط زاوية ميل الجدران 52 درجة بالضبط , و لو تم بناء ذلك الهرم فإنه لن يصمد ولو 1000 عام فقط و ليس 4600 عام مثل هرم خوفو..!!
فقبل انشاء أي مبني لابد من التصميم و الرسم أولا ثم دراسة كيفية إقامته عن طريق اختبار التربة , و مجموعة من الحسابات المعقدة لقياس القوي و الضغط علي جدران و قواعد المبني.
بعد ذلك لابد للفراعنة من حشد عدد كافي من العمال لبناء الهرم , فكم عاملا يحتاجون ؟ و كم مهندسا ؟ و من الذي سيقدم لهم الطعام و الشراب؟ , و من المعروف أن الفراعنة كانوا يعملون في السنة 3 شهور فقط هي أشعر الفيضان التي لايمكن ممارسة الزراعة فيها , وقد قال الكهنة لهيرودوت المؤرخ اليوناني عندما زار مصر بعد بناء الهرم بألفي عام , أن بناء الهرم استغرق عشرين عاما , أي ان المدة الفعلية لبناء الهرم هي 60 شهر , أي خمس سنوات فقط , و قد قدر أحد علماء الرياضيات المدة التي يستغرقها بناء الهرم بالأيدي العاملة 640 عاما..!! 
ثم كذلك التساؤل عن مدي براعة هؤلاء العمال و رؤساء العمال و المهندسين الذين كانوا يضعون الحجر في مكانة بدقة بالغة ليلتصق تماما بالحجر السابق له ودون خطأ واحد !!

[2] عن كيفية اعداد و جلب الأحجار :

(1) تقطيع الأحجار: من الملاحظ أن الأحجار التي استخدمت في بناء الهرم تم تقطيعها بمنتهي الدقة لتكون ملساء تماما لضمان التصاق الأحجار ببعضها بدون وجود فراغات هوائية بينها تؤثر علي قوة الإلتصاق و دون الحاجة لاستخدام مواد أخري للصق الأحجار ببعضها.... فكيف كان الفراعنة يقطعون تلك الأحجار من المحاجر بهذه الدقة العالية ؟ هل كانوا يستخدمون مثلا الموجات فوق الصوتية ؟ أو حتي آشعة الليزر ؟ أو ربما توصلوا لوسيلة أخري نجهل عنها كل شئ ؟

(2) مصدر الأحجار : هناك عدة نظريات بهذا الصدد :
الأولي : أن الأحجار كانت تجلب من أسوان, الثانية : أن الأحجار كانت تجلب من محاجر طرة في الجهة الشرقية لنهر النيل , الثالثة: أن الأحجار تم قطعها من هضبة الجيزة نفسها , الرابعة : أن الهرم لم يتم بناؤه عن طريق قطع من الصخر الطبيعي و إنما من أحجار صب صنعها البناؤون المصريون من الحصي الممزوج بالكلس, و أن هذه الأحجار المصبوبة أقوي بكثير من الخرسانة التي نعرفها الآن , و أن الجزء السفلي من الهرم عبارة عن نواة صخرية طبيعية تم نحتها لتتخذ الشكل المطلوب ثم إقامة باقي الهرم عليها , أي أنه كانت توجد في هذه المنطقها مجموعة من التلال اختار خوفو أكبرهم ليقوم بنحته ليكون قاعدةَ لهرمه.
في الواقع تبدو النظريتان الأولي و الثانية بعيدتان عن التصديق حيث أجمع العلماء علي صعوبة أن تكون هذه الأحجار نقلت لمسافات طويلة و خاصة أن وزن كل واحدة عدة أطنان , وخاصة إذا كان هذا النقل سيتم عبر مسطح مائي مثل النيل...
في حين تبدو النظرية الثالثة هي الأقرب لتشابة مادة الصخور مع المادة الأصلية لأحجار هضبة الجيزة , ولكن هذا يتعارض مع كون سقف حجرة الدفن من ضخرة من الجرانيت الخالص وزنه 50 طن , و الجرانيت لا يوجد إلا في طره و في أسوان !!
و النظرية الرابعة تريحنا من التفكير في وسائل تقطيع الأحجار ووسائل نقلها , و لكن لم يستطع أحد إثباتها حتي الآن و تظل مجرد نظريات!!

(3) كيفية نقل الأحجار ووضعها في أماكنها : توجد الكثير من النظريات سأعرضها بإيجاز :
الأولي : أن الفراعنة قاموا ببناء طريق من الرمال بجانب الهرم يزداد ارتفاعا كلما ازداد ارتفاع الهرم وتسحب الصخور صعودا فوق هذه الطريق بواسطة الحبال وفوق قطع أخشاب تنزلق فوقها الصخور..
الثانية : دحرجة الصخور علي مجموعة من الزلاقات تحتها جذوع أشجار , ثم رفع الصخور لأماكنها باستخدام نظام معقد من البكرات.
الثالثة :عن طريق الطائرت الورقية !!! و ذلك أن واحدة من العلماء لا حظت كتابات هيروغليفية تظهر صفا من الرجال يقفون في وضعية غريبة ويمسكون بحبال تقود بواسطة نوع معين من النظام الميكانيكي الى طائر عملاق في السماء.. واتضح انها طائرة ورقية عملاقة تستعمل لرفع الكتل الثقيلة.. فانطلقت في تجربة بعد ان استثير فضولها للبحث في مدى واقعية هذه الامكانية فحاولت مع بعض الاصدقاء ان ترفع قطعة خشب طولها 25 متراً وكتلة أسمنتية تزن 150 كغم بواسطة طائرة ورقية عادية اشترتها من احد المتاجر وقد نجحت في ذلك , و توالت التجارب بعد ذلك , و استطاعت رفع مسلة تزن 35 طنا باستخدان طائرة ورقية عملاقة و مجموعة من البكرات , وتعتمد فكرة ذلك علي الإعتماد علي قوة دفع الرياح في تسهل حمل الصخور ونقلها!!
الرابعة : عن طريق الروافع الهيدروليكية ! وهي النظرية الخاصة بــ د.أسامة السعداوي و ستعرض بالتفصيل في المشاركة التالية.
الخامسة : أن الفراعنة كان عندهم علوم متقدمة جدا لا نعلم عنها شيئا و أنه كانت لديهم معدات ثقيلة و أدوات أخري مكنتهم من القيام بذلك , و بالنظر إلي أحد روايات هيرودوت أن الكهنة كانوا يرفعون المعادن عن الأرض بمجرد الإشارة إليها , نجد أن الفراعنة ربما قد توصلوا إلي إلغاء الجاذبية الأرضية و استخدموا ذلك في رفع الأحجار..!! , و بإمكاني أن أتخيل مجموعة من الكهنة يقفون و يشيرون بعصيهم فتخرج الصخور وحدها من هضبة الجيزة لتستقر كل واحدة في مكانها!!! , و لكن لو كان الأمر بهذه السهوله لما استغرقوا 20 عاما في بنائها ...!!
السادسة : أن الفراعنة ليسوا هم بناة الأهرام و إنما قام ببنائها كائنات فضائية , أو أن حضارة أخري مثل حضارة أطلانطس علي سبيل المثال , و لواضعي هذه النظريات مجموعة من الدلائل مثل نقوش فرعونية في أماكن مختلفة من العالم , نقش يمثل أهرامات الجيزة من الجو موجود بأحد معابد الهند القديمة وجود علاقة ما بين حضارة الفراعنة حضارة المكسيك و أن هذا الرابط قد يكون هو قارة أطلانطس الغارقة .... إلي آخر هذا الكلام الغير موثق و الذي لم أجد في أي من الكتب التي تتحدث عنه صورة توضيحية أو عنوان واضح لأماكن هذه الدلائل التي ذكروها , وقد تحدث أنيس منصور بشئ من التفصيل عن هذه الأشياء في كتابيه الذين هبطوا من السماء, و الذين عادوا إلي السماء.... و شعوري الخاص أن غرض واضعي تلك النظريات هو سرقة انجاز الأهرامات من الفراعنة.

بالنظر إلي جميع تلك النظريات نشعر أن موضوع بناء الأهرامات غامض و معقد إلي أبعد حد , فكل النظريات تبدو عسيرة التصديق , فبالنسبة لنظرية الأولي أجمع أغلب العلماء أن انشاء منحني رملي مثل هذا يعد معجزة هندسية أكبر من معجزة الهرم , و أنه سيحتاج مجهود ضخم لإقامته , و مجهود أضخم لإزالته.
و بالنسبة لجذوع الأشجار التي كانت تدحرج تحت الصخور.. من أين كانوا يأتون بكل هذه الكميات من جذوع الأشجار ولا توجد في مصر غابة وا حدة ؟! , و بالنسبة للنظرية الثانية فقد ثبت بالفعل أن الفراعنة كانوا يعرفون البكرات , ولكن هذا سيحتاج لمجهودات عضليه كبيرة , والنظرية الثالثة قد تبدو مقنعة إلي حد كبير و خاصة بوجود ذلك الرسم الهولغريفي , النظرية الخامسة لا بأس بها علي الإطلاق , و لكن إذا كان لدي الفراعنة كل هذه العلوم المتقدمة فلماذا إندثرت ؟ , و إذا كان لديهم معدات متطورة فلماذا لا يوجد أي آثار لها ؟ , ربما إندثرت علومهم المتقدمة لأن الكهنة كانوا بمعزل تام عن الشعب و أن العلم كان مقصورا عليهم فقط .... في الواقع لم يستطع أحد الإجابه علي أي من هذه التساؤلات حتي الآن........ , في المشاركات التالية سأترككم مع مقالة للدكتور أسامة السعداوي يعرض فيها نظريته الخاصه بالروافع الهيدروليكية , ويناقش بقية النظريات..
سر بناء الهرم الأكبر"
بقلم د. أسامة السعداوي

النظريات السابقة والآراء المختلفة عن أسلوب بناء الأهرامات 
بـعـد أيـام قـليلة فـقـط مـن إرسـالي رسـالـة لجـريـدة الأهـرام أعلنها فيها اكتشافي للسر الهندسي الحقيقي 

لبناء الهـرم الأكبـر .. وطلبي مساعدة مؤسسة الأهرام لإعـلان هذا الاكتشاف البالغ الأهمية للعـالم كلـه .. 

وفي صباح يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1998 م .. إذ بي أفاجأ بحملة صحفية قادتها مؤسسة الأهرام للتغطية على 

كشفي الهام لأسباب لا يعلمها إلا اللـه .. وبدأت الحملة بنشـر الخبر التالي في الصفحة الاولى من جريدة الاهرام .. 

يقول الخبر بالحرف الواحد : 

( الفراعنة ألغوا الجاذبية عند رفع أحجار الأهرامات ) 

( أكد فريق من علماء هندسة العمارة وعلم المصريات أن الفراعنة تمكنوا من إلغاء الجاذبية الأرضية عند رفع الأحجار التي استخدمت في بناء الأهرامات وتحريكها لمسافات طويلة وذلك عن طريق توجيه ذبذبات صوتية خاصة وشحنات كهروستاتيكية لتسهيل عملية رفعها وصرح الدكتور أستاذ هندسة العمارة بالجامعة وخبير علم المصريات للمحرر العلمي بأن هذا التفسير لطريقة بناء الاهرامات جاء من خلال برديتين .. الأولى في مقبرة أحد مهندسي الدولة الوسطى بالكرنك والثانية في متحف اللوفر في باريس . وقال : ان الفراعنة استطاعوا السيطرة على كثير من القوى الكونية واستغلوا طاقتها في تحقيق أغراضهم العلمية واستعانوا بالبندول في وضع الاحجار بحيث تتفق مع اتجاه عروقها في الجبال لتكون أكثر مقاومة لعوامل التعرية . وأضاف أن الاعجاز الفرعوني يتمثل في كيفية ضبط الزوايا وربطها بهندسة الكون وحركة النجوم والاتجاهات الجغرافية والمغناطيسية للارض . وهذه النظرية تثبت خطأ النظريات السابقة حول الطريقةالتي بنيت بها الاهرامات.






هذا هو الخبر الذي نشر في الصفحة الاولى للاهرام .. والذي يوضح لنا آراء بعض علماء هندسة العمارة في جامعة القاهرة وعلماء المصريات عن أسلوب بناء الهرم .. وهي آراء جديدة قديمة لا تخرج عن ما ردده الأجانب عندما فشلوا في التوصل الى السر الحقيقي لأسلوب بناء الأهرامات . 

ونحن ندعو هذا الفريق من العلماء الاجلاء أن يقوموا بعمل تجربة علمية ( وعملية ) أمامنا كي يوضحوا لنا كيف يمكن رفع كتلة حجرية وزنها 55 طنا الى ارتفاع 100 متر باستخدام هذه النظرية مستخدمين انعدام الجاذبية الارضية أو باستخدام قوى النجوم كما يذكرون ! ولا مانع من أن يستعينوا بعلماء من مختلف دول العالم لعلنا نصل الى الحقيقة المنشودة في النهاية . 

الا أننا نستفيد عزيزي القارئ من هذا الخبر استفادة عظيمة وهي أن هؤلاء العلماء الأفاضل يعترفون اعترافا صريحا بأن كل النظريات السابقة عن طريقة بناء الاهرامات قد تهاوت وأنها غير صحيحة .. وهي النظريات التي مـلـئـوا بها الدنيا ضجيجا من قبل في محاولة لاقناعنا بنظريات لا يمكن لأي عاقل أن يقتنع بها . والاعتراف سيد الادلة .. ولا حاجة بنا الآن لتفنيد كل تلك النظريات البالية . لم يكتفي عزيزي القارئ هؤلاء العلماء الأفاضل باعلان الخبر السابق في الصفحة الاولى لجريدة الأهرام بل أتبعوه بمقال آخر يوم الثلاثاء 21 يوليو 1998 م في صفحة ( طب وعلوم ) قرأنا فيه ما يلي : 

- الفراعنة تحكموا في قوى الجاذبية الأرضية وأثرها في رفع الأثقال كما هو الحال على سطح القمر أو في رحلات الفضاء . 

- إيمحوتب المهندس الفرعوني الشهير كان يساعد العمال في نقل الأحجار عن طريق قراءة تعاويذ سحرية خاصة وهو يحمل صندوق أوزوريس ثم يأمر العمال بدفع الحجر فيتحرك بغير مجهود . 

- الفراعنة استخدموا الليزر في قطع الأحجار ونحت التماثيل . 

- الفراعنة استخدموا المعادلات الرياضية الفلكية والنجوم في بناء الأهرامات . 

- الفراعنة استخدموا الأشعة الخضراء الخطرة في تحنيط الجثث وقتل الأعداء . 

- الهرم الأكبر بني لكي يكون تلسكوبا ومرصدا فضائيا لمخاطبة السماء وليس قبرا لملك . 

- الفراعنة فهموا النظرية الذرية الحديثة وربطوها بنظام الكون . 






صورة المقال الثاني


واني لفي دهشة من أمر هؤلاء (العلماء) الذين لم يتبقى أمامهم الا أن يذكروا لنا أن الفراعنة استخدموا طائرات الهليكوبتر وأجهزة الكومبيوتر والأقمار الصناعية في بناء الأهرامات !! .. 

لم يكتفي العلماء الافاضل بالخبرين السابقين في جريدة الاهرام بل خصصوا عددا كاملا من مجلة (أخبار الأدب) عن الاهرامات في 26 يوليو 1998 م وضعوا فيه كل النظريات التي عرفها العالم عن بناء الاهرام وموجزا لكل الابحاث والكتب والاقاويل والاساطير التي قيلت عن الاهرام جديدها وقديمها في محاولة منهم للوصول الى شيء تائه عنهم لم يهتدوا اليه وهو السر الحقيقي لأسلوب بناء الأهرامات . 

إنه حشد صحفي هائل تدعمه مجموعة من العلماء الاجلاء في محاولة منهم ألا يكون فضل اكتشاف سر طريقة بناء الاهرامات لـعـالـم مصري من خارج وسطهم حتى لو كان هذا الـعـالـم ضابطا وطنيا من صلب القوات المسلحة المصرية . 

وقد بدأت هذه الحمـلة الصحفية الكبيرة بعد أن حاولت الاتصـال بهم بشتى الوسائل اعتبارا من 1 يوليو 1998 م لشرح السر الحقيقي الذي توصلت اليـه .. وبدلا من أن يستعينوا بي لشرح هذا السر قاموا بهذه الحملة الصحفية عن الاهرامات التي لا أرى لها مبررا لأنها لم تقدم أي جديد 

لم تنتهي الحملة الصحفية الى هذا الحد بل اننا نجد أن هؤلاء العلماء أنفسهم قد تراجعوا بسرعة شديدة عن كل هذه النظريات الجديدة في مقال نشر يوم الجمعة 31 يوليو 1998 م . وقالوا بالحرف الواحد على لسان أحدهم : 

(إنه لا توجد أي برديات قديمة تتحدث من قريب أو بعيد عن نقل الأحجار أو عن طريقة بناء الأهرام .. وأيضا ليست هناك برديات تشير من بعيد أو قريب عن تحكم المصريين في قوى الجاذبية الأرضية أو استخدام الليزر) 

ونراه ينكر أيضا موضوع استخدام المهندس إيمحوتب للتعاويذ السحرية في رفع أحجار الهرم .. الى آخر هذه الاكتشافات العبقرية . 

وأنا أتسائل لماذا أعلنوا اذن في بادئ الأمر عن هذه الاكتشافات العظيمة في الصفحات الأولى للجرائد ثم عادوا بعد أقل من أسبوعين لانكارها ؟ . 

ومعنى ذلك أن هؤلاء العلماء الأفاضل لم يجروا أي بحوث أو دراسات جادة فيما يتعلق بأسلوب بناء الأهرامات وانما كانت محاولات منهم لذكر كل الأساليب المحتمل استخدامها في عملية البناء .. الخرافية منها والمعقولة .. للتشويش على المكتشف الحقيقي لنظرية البناء الصحيحة لحرمانه من فرصة اعلان اكتشافه على العالم . 

وكان كل ما استطعت أن أفعله للرد على هذه الحملة الصحفية الظالمة الهائلة التي تصدر عن أكبر مؤسسة صحفية في مصر ضد شخصي المتواضع هو أن أقوم باصدار ونشر كتاب يحتوي على ملخص بسيط لاكتشافي التاريخي عن السر الهندسي الحقيقي لبناء الأهرامات المصرية القديمة .. 

وبالفعل صدر الكتاب في عام 1998م تحت رقم إيداع دار الكتب المصرية رقم .. 10716 / 98 .. بترقيم دولي .. ISBN 4408 20 245 978 .. ويتضمن هذا الكتاب ملخص بسيط لهذه النظرة الهيدروليكية
كشف علمي مثير وبحث علمي خاص عن 

السر العظيم لطريقة بناء الهرم الأكبر 


يدعي كثير من علماء المصريات الأجانب وغيرهم أن هرم الملك خوفو على وجه الخصوص لم يكن من الممكن أن يقوم ببنائه المصريون القدماء بسبب وجود طرق ووسائل وعناصر معمارية وفنية فيها اعجاز هندسي لم تـتـوافـر في المعابد والمقابر المصرية القديمة الأخرى على تنوع أشكالها . لذلك فهم ادعوا بأن سكان قارة أطلنتس الخيالية المفقودة أو سكان المريخ الذين لم يراهم الناس هم الذين بنوا هذه الأهرامات .. وكل الخبراء يعلمون بأنهم ادعوا ذلك لأن كل الأبحاث العلمية لم تهتدي حتى الآن الى الطريقة والكيفية الحقيقية التي بنيت بها الأهرامات بهذه الصورة المعجزة . فنظرية الطرق الصاعدة ونظرية التدحرج داخل العجلات الخشبية ونظرية الرفع بالحبال ونظرية الانزلاق على عروق دائرية ونظرية الروافع والآلات الخشبية ونظرية انعدام الجاذبية ونظرية القوى الكونية الخارقة ونظرية التعاويذ السحرية ونظرية الذبذبات الصوتية والشحنات الكهربية وغيرها من النظريات المختلفة .. كلها نظريات تهاوت وسقطت أمام الحقائق والارقام الهندسية المتعاظمة والمخيفة عن حجم هذا العمل الهندسي المعجز . 
ومن خبرتي الهندسية الطويلة سألت نفسي السؤال التالي : 

كيف يمكن رفع كتلة حجرية وزنها خمسة أطنان الى ارتفاع عشرون مترا بدون استخدام عمالة بشرية أو أجهزة حديثة مثل الأوناش أو الطائـرات ؟؟ . 

بحثت طويلا وكانت الإجابة هي : 

أنه لا يمكن أن يتم ذلك الا باستخدام الروافع الهيدروليكية . 

الملك خوفو يستخدم الآبار الصاعدة والروافع 
الهيدروليكية ونظريـات الطفو في بناء الهرم

لقد كانت قوة المـاء هي القـوة الوحيـدة المتعاظمة التي وفرتـها الطبيعة للمصريين القدماء .. وبقوة الماء فقط بنى

المصريون القدمـاء حضـارتهم الخالدة .. تماما مثلما أن البترول هو قوة الحضارة الحالية .. 

وبدون البترول تتوقف معظم القوى المحركة في العالـم .. 

وبدون المـاء تتوقـف الحيـاة 


وقبل أن نبدأ في شرح سر أسلوب بناء الأهرامات يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا السؤال التالي : كيف يمكن رفع المياه الى خزان ضخم مقام على سطح عمارة ارتفاعها مائة متر بدون استخدام أية محركات ؟ 
والاجابة على هذا السؤال واضحة وهو باستخدام المواسير ( أو الآبار الصاعدة ) باستغلال قوة اندفاع المياه الآتية بقوة من مصدر أكثر ارتفاعا .. أو أعلى ضغطا .. مثل اندفاع مياه فيضان النيل . 
وقبل أن نشرح السر الحقيقي لطريقة بناء الأهرامات .. هيا بنا نقرأ العبارات التالية من بعض مراجع علم المصريات : 

من كتاب ( الأهرامات الكاملة .. مارك لينر .. THE COMPLETE PYRAMIDS ) نقرأ : 
( كما أن أحدث الأبحاث أثبتت أن الملك خوفو أنشأ ميناء ضخما بالقرب من قاعدة الهرم وأن السفن الحاملة للأحجار كانت ترسوا فيها .. بالاضافة الى شبكة من القنوات الملاحية لتسهيل دخول وخروج السفن ) . وقد أورد المؤلف رسما كاملا بالألوان عن هذا التصور . 

ومن كتاب ( الأهرامات المصرية .. د / أحمد فخري ) نقرأ ما يلي : 

(وفي نقطة تقاطع الممر الصاعد بالممر الأفقي توجد فوهة بئر تنزل عمودية في بعض الأحيان الى عمق مقداره ستون مترا " 60 م " الى أن يصل الى القسم الأسفل من الممر الهابط) 

( وهناك رأي بأنه من الميسور عمل ذلك إذا ما أقاموا جسورا حول الموقع المحدد وملئوا داخله بالماء ) . 

(وثانيهما أن الهضبة الغربية كانت قريبة من الأراضي المزروعة وترتفع فجأة الى ارتفاع قدره حوالي " 65 " مترا وسطحها يكاد يكون مسطحا) 

(أما الأحجار التي كان يتحتم عليهم قطعها من المحاجر في الناحية الأخرى من النيل أو من مناطق نائية فانهم كانوا يجلبونها محملة فوق سفن كبيرة مسطحة القاع ويخزنونها على الشاطئ في أقرب مكان من موقع الهرم )

(واذا فحصنا بعض المباني الأثرية التي لم ينتهوا من اتمامها فانا نستطيع التأكد من أنهم لجئوا الى عمل جسور وطرق صاعدة من التراب والحصى .. وأنهم كانوا يبنون جدرانا من الطوب لتثبيتها ثم يزيلون ذلك كله عندما يتم البناء) 

(ولن يكون مستغربا اذا عثر في يوم من الأيام على سفن أخرى الى جانب الطريق الصاعد)

(ومن أقوال هيرودوت .. وكانت هذه الحجرات مشيدة فوق ما يشبه الجزيرة ويحيط بها الماء الذي أتوا به من النيل بواسطة قناة)
(ولا يستطيع أي أثري أن ينكر أننا لم نستطيع حتى الآن حل جميع المشاكل المتعلقة بهذا الهرم أو بطريقة بناءه)

ومن موسوعة ( مصر القديمة .. الجزء الثاني .. سليم حسن ) نقرأ ما يلي : 

(ومن المدهش أن الحفائر التي عملت في منطقة الأهرام حديثا كشفت لنا عن ظاهرة جديدة . فقد وجد بجوار البئر التي تؤدي الى حجرة الدفن بئر أخرى لا تؤدي الى حجرة دفن .. ولا يعرف السبب الذي من أجله حفرت .. وتكررت هذه الظاهرة أكثر من مائة وخمسين مرة)

(وعندما كان يفيض النيل على البلاد لا تظهر الا المدن فقط من وسط الماء ويكون مثلها كمثل الجزر الصغيرة في بحر إيجة ويصير باقي مصر بحرا . وعندما يحدث ذلك فان القوارب لا تسير في مجرى النهر فقط بل تسير في طول السهل وعرضه والمسافر من نقراش متجها نحو منف يمر بالضبط بالقرب من الأهرام)

(وخلف هذا الباب الوهمي كان يوجد البئر .. وكان يصل عمقه أحيانا الى 40 مترا ! .. وهذه الآبار كان الجزء العلوي منها مبنيا بالاحجار الى أن يصل الى الصخر فينحت فيه الى العمق المطلوب !!)
(غير أننا لم نعثر على ألقاب تدل على وجود هذه المصلحة اللهم الا لقب " رئيس بيت الماء " الذي كان يحمله "رع ور")

(ولا أدل على ذلك من السفن التي كانت تشق عباب النيل محملة من أسوان بالأعمدة والشرفات والأفاريز المجهزة لتقام في الأماكن التي أعدت لها)

(وعلى أية حال فهناك حقيقة لا مراء فيها وهي أن المصريين منذ فجر تاريخهم بل منذ عصر ما قبل التاريخ كانوا يسبحون في البحر)

(ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر هنا أن المصري في ذلك الوقت قد توصل الى اختراع البكرات التي تستعمل لرفع الاحجار الضخمة .. وقد عثر حديثا في منطقة الأهرام على بكرة كاملة مصنوعة من الجرانيت تدار بواسطة ثلاثة حبال وجدت في احدى منازل مدينة الهرم الرابع .. وكذلك عثر على جزء كبير من بكرة أخرى في معبد الهرم الثاني)

وعن وصف الهرم الأكبر من الداخل نقرأ : 

(وأثناء زحفهما داخل الهرم .. وجدا بئرا ثم أفضى بهما البئر الى بئر آخر حتى عبرا ستة عشر بئرا وستة عشر ممرا حتى انتهيا الى بيت مربع فيه حوض) 

يوجد هنا الكثير من الفقرات الطويلة من تلك المراجع و سأكتفي به

السر الحقيقي لأسلوب بناء الهرم 


ومن تحليلي الهندسي لكل المعلومات الفنية المسجلة عن الهرم الأكبر قمت بكشف سر خطير يذاع لأول مرة ويتعلق بكيفية بناء الهرم الأكبر . هذا السر الخطير الذي اكتشفته بعد بحوث طويلة هو أن ( الملك خوفو ) استخدم قوة مياه الفيضان المندفعة من بئر صاعد الى حوض وخزان مائي ضخم محفور في القاعدة الصخرية للهرم لرفع الأحجار العملاقة التي يزيد وزنها في بعض الأحيان عن 55 طنا ( كالتي استخدمت في بناء غرفة الدفن الملكية ) الى ارتفاعات شاهقة تقرب من 100 مترا من سطح الأرض . أي أنه استخدم الروافع الهيدروليكية ونظريات الطفو ونظم الأهوسة ( حجز الماء في أماكن ضيقة ) وقوة اندفاع الماء في الآبار الصاعدة في بناء الهرم الأكبر ورفع أحجاره البالغة الثقل . تماما مثلما نقوم الآن برفع المياه الى الخزانات في العمارات الشاهقة في القاهرة باستخدام اندفاع الماء بدون أي محركات .. مستخدمين القانون الهيدروليكي المعروف : 

[ قوة دفع الماء = وزن الماء / مساحة مقطع البئر الصاعد ]






وهو قد استخدم المراكب والطوافات والعائمات الخشبية والقنوات والمواسير الحجرية خصيصا لذلك مستغلا الطبيعة الجغرافية لهضبة الأهرام . 

وهكذا نرى أنه من وجود الآبار الصاعدة والأحواض المحفورة في قواعد الأهرام الصخرية وآبار تخزين المياه وتصريفها وهذه السفن الكثيرة بجوار الأهرامات وبجوار الطرق الصاعدة التي كانت تستخدم كسدود لحجز وتخزين مياه الفيضان ووجود بقايا الأسوار التي كانت تحيـط بكل هرم وبالهضبة نفسها وأن بناء الهرم لم يكن يستكمل الا في زمن الفيضان فاننا نستنج من كـل ذلك أن رفع الحجارة العملاقة كان يتم بنظرية الطفو والنظريات الهيدروليكية وقوة اندفاع الماء . 
فيما يلي صور ورسومات هندسية توضح بجلاء تام نظام المصارف المائية من أعلى هضبة الجيزة حتى أسفل الوادي 
وبدون هذه المصارف الضخمة كان لا يمكن التحكم في مناسيب كميات المياه الهائلة اللازمة لعمليات البناء المختلفة وعمليات الرفع بالقوى الهيدروليكية 
















باستخدام القانون المعروف [ الشغل المبذول = الكتلة x الارتفاع x الجاذبية ] نجد أن القدرة اللازمة لرفع كتلة حجرية واحدة وزنها 55 طنا الى ارتفاع 100 متر هي : 

55000 * 10 * 100 / 75 = أي ما قيمته ( 733 ألف حصان ) .. 

أي أننا نحتاج إلى ما يزيد كـثـيـرا عن مليون رجل لرفع كتلة حجرة واحدة إلى غرفة الملك ! لذلك حتى لو استخدمنا مائة ألف عامل فاننا لا نستطيع رفع هذه الكتلة الى غرفة الملك . وقد قال أحد العلماء البارزين بسخرية شديدة تعليقا على ذلك .. كيف استطاع المصريون جمع مائة ألف عامل .. أو حتى ألف عامل على كتلة حجرية واحدة ؟!! 

وهنا يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا .. هل كان قدماء المصريين يملكون أوناشا قدرتها 700 ألف حصان وطول ذراعها أكبر من مائة متر ؟ وبالطبع فان الاجابة هي لا . *​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

معجزة رائعة و مثيرة


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

مشكوررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## kajo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



ra.mi62 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرائع





مشكور حبيبى على مرورك


----------



## Ramzi (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

كاجو صاير عالم اثار من وراي
تسلم على هالنقلة اخي ...


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



> مشكور حبيبى على مرورك


 لا شكر على واجب


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

:yaka: وهذه لك


----------



## kajo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



Ramzi قال:


> كاجو صاير عالم اثار من وراي
> تسلم على هالنقلة اخي ...




ميرسى 

رمزى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## borma (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

شــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

تسلم ايدك على المعلومات الجميلة 
يا عالم الأثار المنتظر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع كاجو

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## maria123 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

معجزة رائعة :yaka:


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



borma قال:


> شــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااا




ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع كاجو
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك



ميرسى فراشه على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



maria123 قال:


> معجزة رائعة :yaka:




ميرسى ليكى يا ماريا


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

بدى اشكرك كاجو على ها الموضوع الجميل

ربى يباركك 

لبنانى دا ولا لا؟ :beee::beee:


----------



## kajo (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



keky قال:


> بدى اشكرك كاجو على ها الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربى يباركك
> 
> لبنانى دا ولا لا؟ :beee::beee:




يمشى لبنانى وتركى وصينى وهندى ومصرى وروسى لو تحبى

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

موضوع جميل جدا مشكوره كاجو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina1 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

*شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دية والغامضة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kajo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دية والغامضة​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسى لمرور يا مينا


----------



## kajo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

سورى اخى  قلم حر

يبدو انى كنت نزلت الموضع مرتين 

ياريت تضمه للموضوع التانى

اسف لتعبك


----------



## قلم حر (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ..:: معجزه الهرم الاكبر ::.. ( سر بنائه )*

بالعاده نحذف الموضوع المكرر , لكن لكثرة الردود . نغلقه فقط .
يغلق .
و يا ريتك تعدل الأخطاء الموجوده بالنص الأصلي هنا , على الأقل الأخطاء التي اٍقتنعت بيها .
أما باقي الأخطاء ( بالأرقام و الاٍحصاء تحديدا ) التي تخالف الموسوعات و المواقع العلميه , فأكتفي بذكر رابط من ويكيبيديا لمن يهتم بتدقيق المعلومه :
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الهرم_الأكبر

تحت عنوان ( نبذه مختصره عن تركيبه الهندسي ) .
موفقون .


----------

